

Roguelike game in C++ - Adding a map to the game - PopaL
http://solarianprogrammer.com/2012/07/16/roguelike-game-cpp-11-part-2/

======
nathanpc
Awesome idea. Sadly I don't use C++ for game development, but it looked very
cool. Congratulations!

~~~
PopaL
You can easily convert this code to Python or Ruby, if I remember correctly
both have Ncurses support.

